
Blizzard sorry for mishandling Hong Kong controversy but won't lift ban on gamer - rahuldottech
https://www.businessinsider.in/entertainment/news/blizzard-apologized-for-mishandling-the-hearthstone-hong-kong-controversy-but-wont-lift-its-ban-on-the-pro-gamer-who-spoke-out-in-support-of-the-protests/articleshow/71913951.cms
======
Jamwinner
Then I will continue to not give money to those that support, fund, or act for
despots. So Sorry.

